# Matriz de Led 5x7



## fer_leon23 (Ene 28, 2006)

Hola, necesito que me ayuden, necesito manejar las matrices de leds 5x7, lo voy a hacer a traves de un micro Pic 16f** pero mi duda es, si saben de alun integrado que maneje directamente estos arreglos de leds. 

Gracias por la ayuda...

Un saludo desde Quito - Ecuador
Fernando Leon
Electrónica y Control EPN


----------



## elmasvital (Feb 3, 2006)

Bueno no te resolvera el problema de control pero si de conexion (nº de pines implicados) con registros de desplazamiento serie-paralelo como el 74hct164... busca información sobre estos integrados


----------



## pablo2013 (Feb 24, 2008)

el integrado se llama max6953 y te lo mandan gratis de la maxim


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 25, 2008)

Anda a la página de uControl.com.ar (creo q es asi) donde desarrollaron ya este proyecto y colgaron un codigo...! Lo ves y te guias por ahi: ademas pusieron un PCB ya probado!


----------



## CHUCHIN (Jul 5, 2008)

Checalo seguro que te sirve!


----------



## sisquet (Ago 29, 2008)

Yo me probado el de Maxim con matrices de diodos azules y va genial. Fácil de usar y como dice Pablo, te lo envían de muestra!

Pruébalo.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 29, 2008)

En el caso de que solo controles una matrix de 5x7 y utilices por ejemplo un 16f84, el cual tiene 5 + 8 entradas/salidas no necesitas nada mas.
Tambien pedes utilizar un 4017 el cual te proporcione secuencialmente tension a las filas, y tu mediante el pic controlas las columnas.


----------



## COARITES (Feb 28, 2010)

Alguien me podria ayudar a multiplexar 4matriz de leds de 8x8.

Si ha alguien le intera encontre estas paginas:
Ya que nadie me contestara como siempre
http://www.aquihayapuntes.com/
esta pagina esta buena la recominedo esta en PICC.

Y esta mas:
http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/2450093/Como-hacer-un-cartel-de-led.html

hay mas. Esto si que esta bueno ya no usare MATRIZ DE LEDS sino salida a tv:
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/PIC_PAL_Video_Library#La_librer.C3.ADa_PIC_PAL


----------



## blutengel (Mar 24, 2010)

hola..encontre una pagina ... en la cual hay una matriz de 5x7 ..en esta pagina hay una palabra ya determinada..lo probe en proteus ..si sale..de ahi lo arme ..y tambien salia..
luego en el mplab..cambie para que aparecieran nueva letras..lo probe en el proteus y salio..pero de ahi lo probe en mi circuito y no salio...
estuve leyendo..en esa pagina y me decia que debia hallar el valor para cada columna.. no se como hacer..entre en esa pagina..please...para que me puedan ayudar... 
http://users.tpg.com.au/users/talking/5x7_experiments_page4.html


----------



## beto3574 (May 14, 2010)

lo que sucede es que ellos toman cada led de la matriz y asocian a cada led un valor que si pasa de quince pues se vuelve hexadecimal...si ves en esa pagina hay un alfabeto completo y los numeros que le corresponden a cada led en ese determinado momento de encendido


----------

